# Jobs at Gran Canaria



## salva72 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi to all,

Just came from Barcelona to Gran Canaria and would like to know if anyone is informed about jobs in this island related to technology , airports , customer support.... , and also about any group thats meets to exchange english-spanish as well!!!

Salvador


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

salva72 said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> Just came from Barcelona to Gran Canaria and would like to know if anyone is informed about jobs in this island related to technology , airports , customer support.... , and also about any group thats meets to exchange english-spanish as well!!!
> 
> Salvador


Hi Salvador...not too sure on the job front, although it's pretty grim I'm afraid, especially in the Canaries. A good search online and looking through the local papers should help as well as perhaps contacting the airports??

Regarding an English/Spanish group, let me know whereabouts you are roughly as we have family over there and I can email them to find out if they (hopefully) know of anything going on.

Tallulah.


----------

